
Show HN: Passwordless Authentication Wallet (PAW) - jrjr17
https://github.com/jrjr/paw.js
======
styfle
I tried the demo. And got an error "Timestamp outside of window threshold."

I tried to click Signup and enter an email. That seemed to stick around but I
see the error message each time I try to log in with PAW.

~~~
jrjr17
Thanks for letting me know. It looks like it was a bug in demo for the
timestamp checking if statement. It should be fixed now

Changed `if (dif > 0 && dif < timestamp_threshold)`

to `if (dif > -timestamp_threshold && dif < timestamp_threshold)`

I also increased the timestamp threshold to 30 seconds instead of 10.

